# finire a tarallucci e vino



## mapiri

Scusate ma come si può tradurre in inglese l'espressione "finire a tarallucci e vino"? Intendendo una lite che finisce in modo amichevole.
Su un sito ho trovato che è stata coniata l'espressione "to end up the Italian way".

Marty


----------



## SuperGaara

Da "il Ragazzini": "To make it up before a glass of wine" oppure "To end up good friends"


----------



## mapiri

*G*razie mille!!

Marty


----------



## SuperGaara

Prego 

Ma aspetta qualche madrelingua, non si sa mai che ti possano dare altre idee


----------



## ToscanoNYC

In America un'espressione che rende bene l'idea è "to sing kumbaya". (They ended up singing kumbaya).  Kumbaya è una canto spiritual che si canta tenendosi per mano e che esprime unità e amicizia.  Spesso la frase è usata anche in senso sarcastico.


----------



## mathof

An Italian friend sent me text message which included the following words:

"... e il poco che abbiamo ce lo giochiamo a taralucci e vino."

I make of it something like this: 

"And the little that we have we play about with until the cows come home."

In other words I take the literal meaning of "taralucci e vino" (cookies and wine) to mean the end of the evening.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## london calling

The expression "finire a tarallucci e vino" is what they say when things end up happily, after some sort of argument or problem. There's another thread about it here on WR.

I can't say I understand exactly what is meant here, unless they mean that even if they haven't got much (of what? money? anything?), life's enjoyable.

But we need a native's opinion here!


----------



## Odysseus54

Anche per me "Tarallucci e vino" signifies the peaceful and possibly unprincipled conclusion of a not-so-serious argument.  

"Ce lo giochiamo" by itself would mean "we gamble it", and the construction is "ce lo giochiamo a (for instance) tressette" - so, literally, we would have :

"... and whatever little we have left we shall gamble on 'tarallucci e vino' "  - an obscure sentence, since 'Tarallucci e vino' is not a gambling game.

This native is lost on this one.


----------



## Yshay1979

Hi mathof,

I think a bit more of context would be of help here. In general you end up "a tarallucci e vino" after a contrast.
The sentence you posted sounds to me like there might have been some sort of contrast before, perhaps related to the little that is left, but everything is ending happily now.

My try:

the little we have we will gamble before a glass of wine.


----------



## Odysseus54

Yshay1979 said:


> Hi mathof,
> 
> I think a bit more of context would be of help here. In general you end up "a tarallucci e vino" after a contrast.
> The sentence you posted sounds to me like there might have been some sort of contrast before, perhaps related to the little that is left, but everything is ending happily now.
> 
> My try:
> 
> the little we have we will gamble before a glass of wine.




Ah - vorresti dire che 'a tarallucci e vino' qui significa 'mangiando tarallucci e bevendo vino' , o letteralmente o metaforicamente ?

Puo' darsi - un po' ellittica, ma potrebbe starci.


----------



## mathof

Metaforcamente, penso. The context was our celebrating the fact that on Sunday an Italian had won the King of the Mountain Jersey in the Tour de France and Federica Pellegrini had won the 400 K swimming event, but "Peccato che c'è Berusconi, e il poco che abbiamo ce lo giochiamo a tarlucce e vino."


----------



## King Crimson

I would add that this expression also conveys a somewhat negative/sarcastic meaning in Italian, in that something, which is initially presented as a serious issue and is being debated seriously (and even fiercely) between strongly opposing parties, ends up with the parties agreeing on a low-profile compromise, which is even celebrated "a tarallucci e vino", in sharp contrast to the apparently inflexible stance that the parties initially had.


----------



## Yshay1979

Odysseus54 said:


> Ah - vorresti dire che 'a tarallucci e vino' qui significa 'mangiando tarallucci e bevendo vino' , o letteralmente o metaforicamente ?
> 
> Puo' darsi - un po' ellittica, ma potrebbe starci.



Non proprio, è un modo in cui l'espressione viene tradotta, semplicemente, non ho riflettuto su questa frase in particolare.
Però vista la frase completa, non ci sta. 

"Peccato che c'è Berusconi, e il poco che abbiamo ce lo giochiamo a tarlucci e vino."

Here _tarallucci e vino_ sounds really sarcastic. Compared to Berlusconi the Italian winning the tour de France and Federica Pellegrini appear as "tarallucci e vino", pleasant and entertaining, but certainly not serious enough. Berlusconi is negatively shadowing anything else.

I have no idea how one could translate this sentence. 

It's a shame we have Berlusconi, the little we have left...???


----------



## mathof

That's an interesting interpretation. I hadn't thought of her referring to the sporting achievements as "tarlucci e vino", but you may well be right. Grazie.


----------



## Yshay1979

mathof said:


> That's an interesting interpretation. I hadn't thought of her referring to the sporting achievements as "tarlucci e vino", but you may well be right. Grazie.



It doesn't really sound to me as anyone is referring to sporting achievements as _tarallucci e vino_. It might be that I am Italian and share the feeling, but the sentence sounds really like stating how sad it is that we have Berlusconi in Italy, because he's shadowing any good thing we have.
More or less. But honestly you should ask your friend.


----------



## Odysseus54

Yshay1979 said:


> It doesn't really sound to me as anyone is referring to sporting achievements as _tarallucci e vino_. It might be that I am Italian and share the feeling, but the sentence sounds really like stating how sad it is that we have Berlusconi in Italy, because he's shadowing any good thing we have.
> More or less. But honestly you should ask your friend.




The more I try to make sense of the original sentence, the less sense it makes.  And the very little contest provided does not shed any light on what the author meant with " ce lo giochiamo a tarallucci e vino ".

I give up.


----------



## mathof

I'll ask her. But she's on vacation and can only be communicated with by text message. When she gets back on Skype I'll find out, and add a final message to this thread. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## King Crimson

Odysseus54 said:


> The more I try to make sense of the original sentence, the less sense it makes. And the very little contest provided does not shed any light on what the author meant with " ce lo giochiamo a tarallucci e vino ".
> 
> I give up.


 
Odysseus54 you are perfectly right, that sentence has nothing to do with the original meaning of this idiomatic phrase (not "ce lo giochiamo", but "finire a").
See posts #1,2 for correct meaning and also my post #12 for more insight.


----------



## VolaVer

Yshay1979 said:


> It doesn't really sound to me as anyone is referring to sporting achievements as _tarallucci e vino_. It might be that I am Italian and share the feeling, but the sentence sounds really like stating how sad it is that we have Berlusconi in Italy, because he's shadowing any good thing we have.
> More or less. But honestly you should ask your friend.


 That's exactly how it sounds to me, too.

In this sentence, also given the previous and thorough explanations of this _modo di dire,_
"Peccato che c'è Berlusconi, e il poco che abbiamo *ce lo giochiamo a tarallucci e vino*." 
the part in bold signifies that *we lose* the little we have *easily*, *without fighting* *for it, without realizing its importance,* with an (unfunny) joke here and a party at Villa Certosa there. Thus falling in the eyes of any foreigner... *sigh*


----------



## TalcoTalquez

I'm just delighted by ToscanoNYC's suggestion, to translate "finire a tarallucci e vino" as "to end up singing kumbaya".


> Kumbaya è una canto spiritual che si canta tenendosi per mano e che esprime unità e amicizia. _Spesso la frase è usata anche in senso sarcastico._


 
That's precisely the case. I'd say that 9 times out of 10, "finire a tarallucci e vino" means "to pretend a fake friendship" or "to cut short a dispute, pretending we all agree".

Plus, the "singing kumbaya" works great also with the variant "farla a tarallucci e vino", which means to suggest a ridiculously overly-simplified solution to a serious matter. For example:


> "Meno tasse per tutti!"
> "Non dire fesserie: col debito pubblico che c'è, mica puoi farla a tarallucci e vino!"


----------



## acidjam

Le cose qui scritte per "a tarallucci e vino" dite che valgono anche per tradurre "alla volemose bene" (litterally, "let us love one another", che tra l'altro è pure evangelico, John 4,7, LOL) che è un'espressione romanesca (in italiano "alla vogliamoci bene") che viene usata in tutta italia così com'è?


----------



## GavinW

acidjam said:


> Le cose qui scritte per "a tarallucci e vino" dite che valgono anche per tradurre "alla volemose bene" ... ?



That depends. If you provide an actual example sentence (context) for the other expression you're interested in, people may be able to help you. Alternatively, open a new thread (or add to an existing thread, if there is one) for "(alla) volemose bene".


----------



## zimtladen

Could _finire a tarallucci e vino_ be just _to agree to disagree_?  That is, to put one's disagreements aside without actually resolving them, and move on as amicably as possible.


----------



## Pietruzzo

zimtladen said:


> Could _finire a tarallucci e vino_ be just _to agree to disagree_?  That is, to put one's disagreements aside without actually resolving them, and move on as amicably as possible.


This must be seen in context.


----------



## zimtladen

Pietruzzo said:


> This must be seen in context.


Could you expand on that a little?  I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zimtladen said:


> Could you expand on that a little?  I'm not sure what you mean.


It depends on the context


What does "provide* some context *" mean?


----------



## zimtladen

I don't have a context.  I was asking if the expression _finire a tarallucci e vino_ could be understood in much the same way as the English _to agree to disagree_, as the explanations I have seen (in Italian) seemed to imply this, but without saying so explicitly, and I was not entirely sure I had grasped what was meant.  (Perhaps it can sometimes be understood this way, but sometimes not: is that what you are suggesting?)

For example, could one say _finiamo a tarallucci e vino _for_ "let's agree to disagree"?  _Or would that sound odd, or be in danger of being interpreted as a literal suggestion that we go to eat/drink something together to signal that we do not bear one another ill will?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zimtladen said:


> For example, could one say _finiamo a tarallucci e pane _for_ "let's agree to disagree"?_


Loosely, yes.


----------



## zimtladen

Paulfromitaly said:


> Loosely, yes.


Thank-you!


----------



## Starless74

zimtladen said:


> would that sound odd, or be in danger of being interpreted as a literal suggestion that we go to eat/drink something together to signal that we do not bear one another ill will?


No, it's too standardized to be taken literally.
A literal suggestion would probably indicate a more likely food/dish over which to settle matters.


----------



## Pietruzzo

zimtladen said:


> For example, could one say _finiamo a tarallucci e vino _for_ "let's agree to disagree_


In a word, nope. First of all you don't use this expression referring to yourself. The most typical use is to say that an agreement that was considered impossible has been found or will be eventually found. It is often sarcastic.
Eg.
I politici accusano la Cina per la violazione dei diritti umani ma finirà a tarallucci e vino, perché ci sono grossi interessi economici.
In a way, you may say that they will agree to disagree on the human rights issue because of the huge commercial interests.


----------



## rrose17

Pietruzzo said:


> I politici accusano la Cina per la violazione dei diritti umani ma finirà a tarallucci e vino, perché ci sono grossi interessi economici.
> In a way, you may say that they will agree to disagree on the human rights issue because of the huge commercial interests.


I doubt it would be used here. I don't think they're agreeing to disagree. They're completely ignoring the issue. Maybe something like
_China's human rights records, despite politicians' accusations, have been glossed over in favour of the huge economic interests at stake._
More sarcastic
_Politicians are all singing kumbaya together, despite China's human rights records, in favour of the huge economic interests at stake._
Another expression that comes to mind is "to make merry" often used in a superficial, judgmental way to say people are enjoying themselves, which sounds closer to _finiamo a tarallucci e vino._


----------

